# opinion on deep dimension tanks



## islanddave

Hello,


After buying a used 90 gallon RR tank from kijji, and building a stand for it I'm ready to upgrade!

Never even had water in it!

Eyeing Big Als sale sheet on Deep Dimension tanks............whats your opinion of these? In particular the 150 cube and 200 gallon.....both these seem manageable.......ok a little more manageable than the 300DD in terms of moving into a basement and the inevtiable moving from stand to floor while setting up.

Thanks

dave


----------



## joel.c

DO IT!!!

I also did the same as you. I had a 90 gallon ready to go, and said, this isn't big enough! Ended up with a 150. GO BIGGER!

The only thing I had to get around was having a particular price in my head and having to ad much more to that price. More lights, bigger pumps, more circulation, bigger stand, more rocks, etc.

In the end, I phased in the non-essentials over time and didn't notice the difference. I would have gone even bigger if I did it all over again.

GO BIG!
-Joel


----------



## altcharacter

deep tanks are nice, until you have to put your arms in


----------



## CoralConnoisseur

Seems like a lot of us did the same! I had a brand new 75g all ready to go. Just to realize there isn't much space above the rocks for larger fish or tall sps. Switched up to a 90g before the 75 got wet. Stayed with the same footprint so I wouldn't need a new stand.
The 75g is now a sump for my next build.

My only thought about a deep tank would be CORNERS! if the tank is super thick from front to back it may not want to go around corners easily. Measuring hallways and doorframes is easy. Getting a 3' cube around corners in tight hallways wouldn't be easy.

My new frag tank 48"x24"x12" BARELY fit around a corner into my basement. If it was any deeper or any longer I would have needed to put it on its side.

Good luck!


----------



## TBemba

The weight from a 90 to over 90 is huge. The glass is thicker and you need two people to move it. Also harder to sell.


----------



## islanddave

Thanks for knocking some sense into me guys! LOL I will need to show the significant other this thread before moving forward. The 200 DD is listed as 48x36x27 and weighs 285 lbs. I have moved the 125 many times by myself and it weight 165 lbs. So a couple of people could move it easy.

I have just been through this phenomenon of upgrading many times before in fresh water. I have sold off most of my freshwater stuff inorder to prepare. I have read and will continue to read.

I was looking for any negatives about quality or manufacture. None come forward yet. I do know that the stands are notoriously short to the point where sumps and skimmers have to be chosen wisely. I feel that a homemade stand might be best in that regard.

Keep the thoughts comming. When I buy I will start a build thread. I am going to make a 200DD from 1x2's and see how easily I can get it down stairs.

Thanks Dave


----------



## Bullet

altcharacter said:


> deep tanks are nice, until you have to put your arms in


Agree with this 100%

Salt water vs fresh water tanks involve a lot more "hands in the water"

Deep tanks may require you to use a step ladder to fully get tot the bottom for maintenance etc


----------



## sig

By switching tanks 6 time during last 5 years here is what i found regarding SW tanks preferable measurements.
This is just my opinion.

The longer tanks is a better view of the reef. 
For big fishes (tangs) is better to swim in the long tanks, than in short and deep (front to end).
I personally would not go with the tank higher than 20" and it could sit on the 34" H stand. 
I would not go with the tank less than 24" deep (front to end), if you plan to have a tank for the long time. Corals will grow and in tank not deep enough you will have problems with maintenance.

But be ready spent more on lighting for the long tanks, despite I have success and coral grow having 48" light on 72" mixed reef with smart corals placing 
If I am not mistaken, from my experience with Miracle aquariums price for tank which exceed 72" will jump significantly.

Miracles aquarium manufacturer has very often "abounded" tanks. Try to call and ask. You will be able to save significantly.

below their price list for 2012 ( do not know how much it changed). for example standard Euro braced 180G 72x24x24 - $850

custom tanks this size will cost you at least double

AAQ26 180 72X24X24 $850.00 *EURO BRACED* ( I like this one)
AAQ102 220 72X24X30 $1,075.00 EURO BRACED

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/Miracles_Aquariums_Prices_2012.pdf

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon

48x36x27 are interesting dimensions......I assume the 27 is height? That's not too bad. However check the bracing. If it's centred braced (which mine is) and mine is 30 tall, even on a step ladder I have trouble reaching into the lowest points under the brace. Eurobrace will make reaching in interesting as well.
Our custom stand puts the tank at 30" to the bottom of the tank, which means no matter what, I am on a step ladder. And anytime I am in the tank, I am generally wet including the shirt. Ya just get used to it. But it is a bit of a pain. If I was doing it again, I really like the sound of those dimensions on your tank........but would make it 72 long


----------



## islanddave

sig said:


> By switching tanks 6 time during last 5 years here is what i found regarding SW tanks preferable measurements.
> This is just my opinion.
> 
> The longer tanks is a better view of the reef.
> For big fishes (tangs) is better to swim in the long tanks, than in short and deep (front to end).
> I personally would not go with the tank higher than 20" and it could sit on the 34" H stand.
> I would not go with the tank less than 24" deep (front to end), if you plan to have a tank for the long time. Corals will grow and in tank not deep enough you will have problems with maintenance.
> 
> But be ready spent more on lighting for the long tanks, despite I have success and coral grow having 48" light on 72" mixed reef with smart corals placing
> If I am not mistaken, from my experience with Miracle aquariums price for tank which exceed 72" will jump significantly.
> 
> Miracles aquarium manufacturer has very often "abounded" tanks. Try to call and ask. You will be able to save significantly.
> 
> below their price list for 2012 ( do not know how much it changed). for example standard Euro braced 180G 72x24x24 - $850
> 
> custom tanks this size will cost you at least double
> 
> AAQ26 180 72X24X24 $850.00 *EURO BRACED* ( I like this one)
> AAQ102 220 72X24X30 $1,075.00 EURO BRACED
> 
> http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/Miracles_Aquariums_Prices_2012.pdf


Hello Sig,

Yup you make some very good points. I agree with the longer tank idea.I have a 125 gallon 6 footer that's planted and I just love the panorama of the tank. Also the minimum depth of 24" is a good rule of thumb too. I can see how it would be easy to run out of room very quickly. And scapes would look flat and one dimensional. I will call Miracles.......worth a call or a drive just to ask questions.

Sooo......I created a 60x36x27 "tank out of 1x2's in my driveway(girlfriend just shook her head in disbelief, not disapproval) just to see if a tank this size (Marineland's 250 gallon) would fit inside my house and go down the stairs. See I'm already upgrading on the tank I wanted! It went downstairs without a hitch, however it probably weighed 5 lbs compared to the 360lbs of the real thing. Would a company like Al's deliver the tank AND put it in my basement? Only one way to find out I guess. The proposed 250 gallon fits absolutely beautifully into an alcove I have in the basement. It is also right next to the sump room............ah, I mean the furnace room.

Has anyone moved a large tank? Any advice caveats?

Thanks Dave


----------



## TBemba

You can get them to custom build one in your house. It gets around the pesky small halls, stairs and door frames.


----------



## reefgeek

I have the 300 DD, you really have to plan on having a lot of access to the top, you will find that a frag falls in the exact middle back, I have been tempted to just stand in the tank many a time. Other than this slight inconvenience they are a blast, lots of room for lots of livestock.


----------



## teemee

I have had a few extra tall tanks, and now would do nothing but. And I'm short!
You just need to ensure that you have significant light to support coral growth at the bottom (if you want sps) - LPS and soft corals at the bottom of the tank will be more forgiving.


----------



## islanddave

teemee said:


> I have had a few extra tall tanks, and now would do nothing but. And I'm short!
> You just need to ensure that you have significant light to support coral growth at the bottom (if you want sps) - LPS and soft corals at the bottom of the tank will be more forgiving.


At what depth you you feel sps are a challenge to light? Do you feel that led's are not strong enough to reach at this depth 27"?

Dave


----------



## sig

islanddave said:


> Sooo......I created a 60x36x27 "tank out of 1x2's in my driveway(girlfriend just shook her head in disbelief, not disapproval) just to see if a tank this size (Marineland's 250 gallon)


I do not know if you are aware, but to run SW tank is much more expensive than FW 

for 60x36 you should have access behind the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## islanddave

sig said:


> I do not know if you are aware, but to run SW tank is much more expensive than FW
> 
> for 60x36 you should have access behind the tank


Yup I'm aware.................it's gonna be real slow. Brick by brick. It's just a tank,even an empty one sitting on the floor for months is dammed pretty to look at.

Good call on the access to the back of the tank.Would'nt thought of that one Sig. Thats what I love about this place......you draw on peoples experience and become wiser for it.

Thanks!


----------



## joel.c

Dave!

Let's see some pictures!!!


----------



## islanddave

joel.c said:


> Dave!
> 
> Let's see some pictures!!!


At this point I got nothing to show..but i will as soon as i buy it.

Does anyone have any suggestions based on personal experience or otherwise, regarding moving a large aquarium into a basement?

Thanks Dave


----------



## corpusse

islanddave said:


> At this point I got nothing to show..but i will as soon as i buy it.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions based on personal experience or otherwise, regarding moving a large aquarium into a basement?
> 
> Thanks Dave


Pay someone else to do it. It's hell. I had a really hard time getting some help and then actually moving my 180g downstairs. I don't think it would be possible for me to fit a 300dd down the stairs.


----------



## reefgeek

I managed to get my 300dd downstairs with one person helping...and a stair climbing electric lift.


----------



## islanddave

reefgeek said:


> I managed to get my 300dd downstairs with one person helping...and a stair climbing electric lift.


Hello ReefGeek,

I just checked out your build videos wonderful setup! Truly an inspiration.

One question about the build. I am concerned about the bulkheads clearing the corners of the stand. How much bigger dimensionally did you construct your stand?

Thanks Dave


----------



## reefgeek

Hi Dave,
The stand for my 300dd is built such that the tank trim is even with the stand. I took the bottom inside dimensions of the tank and built the 2x6 frame so that the interior dimensions matched exactly those dimensions. The clearance for bulkhead tightening is a little tight but it works and really only should ever need to be tightened once. 

If my description doesn't work for you I can post a pic easily enough.
Btw thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## islanddave

reefgeek said:


> Hi Dave,
> The stand for my 300dd is built such that the tank trim is even with the stand. I took the bottom inside dimensions of the tank and built the 2x6 frame so that the interior dimensions matched exactly those dimensions. The clearance for bulkhead tightening is a little tight but it works and really only should ever need to be tightened once.
> 
> If my description doesn't work for you I can post a pic easily enough.
> Btw thanks for the kind comments.


I would be eternally grateful for a picture. I kept going over your video for a glimpse, but couldnt get one. Is your stand built upon the "Rocket Engineer" design from reef central?
Thank You
Dave


----------



## islanddave

OK the retailer wants $500.00 for delivery from store to my basement!its about a 30minute drive and the manager said he needs four guys to move it.I was think maybe $250 for the move...........but its twice that.


Didn't see that one coming!

Dave


----------



## wtac

Piano movers I contract for heavy moves charge the same amount and they have all the gear to protect the workers and your property. I would rather pay a paino moving company that kind of money as if one of those guys get hurt, they will get compensation from their insurance carrier and same if they damage your property/aquarium with expediency. 

An injured BA employee will have an uphill battle for compensation. As for damage to your property, that's another fight.

Otherwise it's lots of beer, pizza, suction cups, friends and a bit of creativity if you get into a jam moving it but risk having to buy another aquarium...six of one half a dozen of the other .


----------



## reefgeek

Friends + promise of beers = tank moved for far less than $500.00


----------



## Crayon

wtac said:


> Piano movers I contract for heavy moves charge the same amount and they have all the gear to protect the workers and your property. I would rather pay a paino moving company that kind of money as if one of those guys get hurt, they will get compensation from their insurance carrier and same if they damage your property/aquarium with expediency.
> 
> An injured BA employee will have an uphill battle for compensation. As for damage to your property, that's another fight.
> 
> Otherwise it's lots of beer, pizza, suction cups, friends and a bit of creativity if you get into a jam moving it but risk having to buy another aquarium...six of one half a dozen of the other .


I agree entirely, however if you go the friend route, check out the moving straps you can get from either Home Depot or Lee valley, can't remember which. They will reduce the potential issues and make the move 1000% easier.


----------



## reefgeek

This image should giver you an idea of the bare bones construction. You can see that I left about 2 inches from the top of the upright to the top of the stand top (back right and left corners), this allows a little bit more room for tightening the bulkhead.








And in this pic you can see that I added a lip on top of the stand but kept it to the same opening width as the original stand top (back left and right corners). You can also see that there are two uprights in the back middle and one in the front middle. 









Hope that helps.


----------



## islanddave

reefgeek said:


> This image should giver you an idea of the bare bones construction. You can see that I left about 2 inches from the top of the upright to the top of the stand top (back right and left corners), this allows a little bit more room for tightening the bulkhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this pic you can see that I added a lip on top of the stand but kept it to the same opening width as the original stand top (back left and right corners). You can also see that there are two uprights in the back middle and one in the front middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank You it does indeed help. What are your suggestions on lighting this 250 gallon I was hoping to get by with 4-6 Kessil Tuna Blues? Hoping to do a mixed reef.

Thanks Dave


----------



## islanddave

The deed is done! Down payment given... tank ordered. I approached my LFS with the price that the big box store in another city was offering....and they matched it. I'd rather put money in my own home town.
Next update sometime in April.

Thanks Dave


----------



## joel.c

Go Dave Go!

Looking forward to watching this build come together.

Good luck,
Joel


----------

